# help, lost my UK driving licence



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

lost as in misplaced that is, what happens if i am stopped in Spain, will i get on the spot fines each time i am stopped, (hopefully i wont be), i have applied for a replacement.
anybody else has had this problem ?

thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
I think you should report it to the police here so that you have a paper saying that the document is lost that you can show if you are stopped by the guardia civil here.
By the way are you in the south of Spain? People in the south are always talking about getting stopped by the police. I've been driving here since 1991 and I've never got stopped! Not yet anyway. They seem to go for certain types around here. Very young drivers, white vans (!?!), ... I never seem to fall into the category.


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I have never been 'pulled by the fuzz' in Spain ( though i have been swung around the room a few times by the wife.. boom boom)

i know you should have your licence with you , but what happens if you dont, do you get a producer as in the UK, or is it an instant fine ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

From my knowledge of being stopped, I would say it depends on the mood and attitude of the guardia who stops you. I've had a couple who've insisted on seeing my licence, insurance, proof of payment, ownership papers, passport, NIE...... THERE AND THEN!, in fact once I even had to write down the names of my parents! I've also had situations where they simply wanted a cigarette break and just chatted! So I dont know the correct procedure

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lofthouse said:


> Thanks for the reply, I have never been 'pulled by the fuzz' in Spain ( though i have been swung around the room a few times by the wife.. boom boom)
> 
> i know you should have your licence with you , but what happens if you dont, do you get a producer as in the UK, or is it an instant fine ?


In theory its an instant fine, but in reality it depends on the area and how. the police man is feeling at the time

I hope you have a UK address for the licence to be sent to as they wont normally send a replacement licence abroad.


----------



## natalia2 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi I have lost my uk driving license too and I live in Duabi I've tried to go through dvl on line but I can't seem to find where I'm suppose to put my new address and country so they can send it to me. Can anyone help?
Natalia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalia2 said:


> Hi I have lost my uk driving license too and I live in Duabi I've tried to go through dvl on line but I can't seem to find where I'm suppose to put my new address and country so they can send it to me. Can anyone help?
> Natalia


you can't get a new/replacement UK driving licence unless you live in the UK........


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> From my knowledge of being stopped, I would say it depends on the mood and attitude of the guardia who stops you. I've had a couple who've insisted on seeing my licence, insurance, proof of payment, ownership papers, passport, NIE...... THERE AND THEN!, in fact once I even had to write down the names of my parents! I've also had situations where they simply wanted a cigarette break and just chatted! So I dont know the correct procedure
> 
> Jo xxx


I think that they only want to talk with one "bombon". (seeing your picture)


----------

